# driving to cyprus



## jascaz (Oct 31, 2010)

hi we are moving to cyprus (paphos) later this year, we have a van and are looking at moving across the van, dog and our house contents does anybody know the best way to do this and possible ferry companies? thankyou


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

We are also moving across this year, around may time, and looked at this option and couldn't find a feasible way of doing it so would also be interested in hearing if anyone has found a viable way of doing this!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jessls said:


> We are also moving across this year, around may time, and looked at this option and couldn't find a feasible way of doing it so would also be interested in hearing if anyone has found a viable way of doing this!


veganders recently drove from Germany via Greece. I believe he sailed from Pyreaus to Limassol.
I am sure when he comes online next he will be able to give you some advice.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

I have looked into it and most Greece to Cyprus ferries seem to have been suspended a few years ago although there are a few in the summer by the look of it. I found a few options from Turkey to Northern Cyprus but none I could find accept dogs so that rules it out for us.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

As far as I know you have to freight your van over. You could drive to Greece and do it from there.

With regards to bringing the dog I believe you need an EU pet passport. Call these guys and confirm the requirements: VETERINARY SERVICES - Welcome to our Website


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I went from Volos in Greece to Cyprus a few years ago as part of a four month tour of Europe. Ferries still seem to use the route, have a google.


----------



## cliveost (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi have also looked into this and Grimaldi freighter Cruses do scheduled ro-ro ferrys to Limassol departing from Southampton and also Italy. This seemed to be the only ferry service available. they will take your vehicle and passengers although the accomadation is basic. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Jessls said:


> We are also moving across this year, around may time, and looked at this option and couldn't find a feasible way of doing it so would also be interested in hearing if anyone has found a viable way of doing this!


Hi!

Yes we drove from Germany to Italy, ferry from Ancona to Patras, Greece, crossed Greece to Lavrio outside Athens and the fery from Lavrio to Limasson.

This is only for cargo but they have 4-5 cabins if drivers accompany the car. They also take cars without drivers. Its a horrible ferry. Takes 42 hours. Cabins are really bad without heating and warm water. Food 3 times aday is ok. Price for the passengers is 180 eurp per person.

My suggestion is to drive the van to The ferry, leave it to the crue and then fly from Athens airport that is very close. Then you can pick up the car when it arrives in Limassol. The company name is Salamis Shipping.

They will help you get the van you from customs when it arrive

The cost for the van from Lavrio to Limassol is 900 euro up to 6 meters. For longer I have to ask for price if you are interested

The ship is not meant to carry more people then the crew. But good come safe to destination

WE go with this ferry once per month to deliver expensive medicin to the health department in Nicosia and we have never had any problems 


If someone need more info, I will be glad to provide it


----------



## thomas01 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi we have also been asked to take some Pharamaceuticals from the UK to Cyprus any advice you could give me would be very helpful.

Regards Gary


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

thomas01 said:


> Hi we have also been asked to take some Pharamaceuticals from the UK to Cyprus any advice you could give me would be very helpful.
> 
> Regards Gary


What kind of pharma? 

Anders


----------



## thomas01 (Mar 15, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> What kind of pharma?
> 
> Anders


Temperature controlled in a temp controlled van


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

thomas01 said:


> Temperature controlled in a temp controlled van


I

Anders


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> I
> 
> Anders


That was just a joke. Sorry

But most of it was import info as I see it. So that is not allowed?????????????????
Anders


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

This moderator editing raise an interesting question. If I want to inform about how to import in this case pharma to Cyprus, that is not allowed. On what grounds in the Forum rules?? It was no advertising what so ever, the ferry is the only available to get to South cyprus and the prices can be found on the companies homepage. So what was wrong?

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> This moderator editing raise an interesting question. If I want to inform about how to import in this case pharma to Cyprus, that is not allowed. On what grounds in the Forum rules?? It was no advertising what so ever, the ferry is the only available to get to South cyprus and the prices can be found on the companies homepage. So what was wrong?
> 
> Anders



hi Anders.
I think maybe your little joke at the end was taken as serious and maybe looked like some form of touting for business.
Please go ahead and repost the information about the ferries.

Veronica


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> I
> 
> Anders


If it is a commercial delivery you have to clear it through the customs in Limassol. You need an agent for that because of all paperwork and the language. Yes even if Cyprus is inside EU theire customs rules are very strange.

Power for the Thermovan you can get on the ferry 380-440 Volts.

Ferry from Greece to Limassol cost 1080 euro for the Van up to 6 meter

The Ancona -Patras ferry cost 450 euro for the Van including driver. At least 3 different companies to choose from

Someone told me that the Greece -Limassol ferry now go Lavrio - Haifa - Limassol which means is take 4 days but that info need to be confirmed. The ferry has no real timetable so you have to contact Salamis lines to know when it is scheduled. It can vary pending on weather ahd harbor problems. If you need more info feel free to ask

Anders


----------

